# Gaggia Shower Screen from IMS



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I emailed IMS in Italy and asked them specifically if they produced a shower screen for a Gaggia Classic domestic coffee machine and if so what the part number was and If I could purchase one. They came back and said yes they did and the part number was 700162 and although they don't sell to individual members of the public, they gave me the name of a company over here called Espresso Solutions that did.

I emailed told them what IMS said and they confirmed that they did stock the part and it was £2.64 incl VAT and delivery of £5.00 plus VAT.

So, I'm going to order one tomorrow and see if it's the real deal unless of course anyone else on here says they've tried it and it doesn't fit.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

This sounds very promising! And seems very cheap. Is it definitely only 2.64?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is the reply I got and It's definitely £2.64

Hi Paul,

Indeed we do sell that part for the Gaggia Classic. Price is £2.64 inc VAT and shipping is £5.00 + VAT

Hope this helps

Kind Regards

Ross Page

Warehouse Manager

Espresso Solutions Ltd


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

This could be very interesting, if I keep going the way I am.with all the plans I have I will have soon have one of the most pimped Classics ever.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting.

Puts a temporary halt to my laser cutting plans, well, half of them anyway.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

*That screen is a standard part not one of the competition series precision screens so do not buy one expecting that it is*


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To add to my post above IMS are one of the largest OEM screen and basket manufacturers around they make standard style parts for pretty much every machine going, the competition series precision screens,however, only fit a limited number of machines none of which are Gaggia, In the past week I have had every precision screen that look like it fits a Gaggia in my hands and I tried offering them up to one of the brass shower plates and none would fit, the Fracino fitment one looks like a Gaggia one but is 4mm in diameter too small and doesn't reach the lip on the plate, all the others that are close to the correct size have a lip on the screen so will not fit onto the Gaggia plate. I did try and I did warn everyone previously that you can't get one of the fancy ones to fit any Gaggia professional or domestic. So all I can say to this thread is Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Charlie I knew you'd have something useful to say as I know you mentioned the shower screens before. I just didn't realise it wasn't a fancy dan competition type one and only the bog standard so I'll not bother. There's nothing wrong with my screen I'm just doing all I can to give me the edge in getting the best out of my machine and after the Silvia wand, PID, brass shower plate, adjusting the pressure and going for the IMS or VST baskets, thought the screen was the only thing left to tinker with.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Flibster said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Puts a temporary halt to my laser cutting plans, well, half of them anyway.


Laser cutting plans? Care to elaborate? (apologies if explanation is on another thread somewhere) Having recently got a softbrew which has 0.15mm -0.18mm laser cut holes spaced very close it occured to me that a similar technique applied to a shower screen and basket could be pretty interesting.

I'm aware of what IMS and VST are doing with hole size and pattern but does anyone know if there a reason that the mesh can't be made finer? required flow resistance maybe?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

unoll said:


> Laser cutting plans? Care to elaborate? (apologies if explanation is on another thread somewhere)


Not at the moment. But take a guess considering the thread.









Although the second project is the slightly easier one, imo the more interesting one for me and the cheaper one as it'll be wood rather than steel.


----------



## barista.gr (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello

We now have in stock the custom made brass shower holder for Gaggia that can take the IMS competition shower for Nuova Simonelli

The shower holder is the same size as the original gaggia shower holder

Gaggia Classic brass shower holder for IMS competition shower


----------

